# Residing 1920 with wood siding.



## Jay59 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need some advice on residing my house.  I've decided to go with hardie siding.
I currently have wood siding directly attached to the studs.  Would it be best to remove the wood siding or plywood directly over it then install the new siding?  I believe it would be best o remove the old, but I wanted to get more opinions about it.

Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2010)

Jay, if it were my house I would remove the old siding, address any insulation issues, install house wrap and seal any places for air infiltration, then install new siding. But thats just me. You could go over the existing, but you won't have a smooth surface to cover and you will probally build out past the window trim. Its your house, my :2cents: Be sure to go to the James Hardy web site and download their installation specs.

And Jay, welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## Jay59 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I will probably do as you suggested since it is my house.  We've already gutted this section of the house and fixed the insulation problems, but I think it will be easier to work around the windows with the old siding gone.

-Jeremiah


----------



## GBR (Aug 23, 2010)

You do have let-in braces at the corners underneath the siding? If the old siding was T1-11 or similar, it is also your sheathing to keep the house from racking in a high wind or seismic activity.....Original siding to the house, you will be fine. What is your choice of material under the Hardie------ felt, paper or plastic?

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Jay59 (Aug 24, 2010)

There are let braces through out the house.  We checked those when we had the inside of the house gutted.  Currently there is nothing behind the siding, this is the main reason for considering taking the old siding off so we can place osb to sure up the structure.

I've already experienced some movement in the house after we finished the inside.  Our corner blocks on the inside have separated a little from the crown molding.  I believed this happened when we had a really bad wind storm a couple of months ago.

The plan so far is to put house wrap behind the Hardie board.

Any suggestions is welcomed.  This is my first experience in complete siding replacement. 

Thanks
Jeremiah


----------



## GBR (Aug 24, 2010)

I prefer real felt: UMass Amherst: Building and Construction Technology » Housewraps, Felt Paper and Weather Penetration Barriers

http://www.dickseibert.com/martin.pdf

I&#8217;d  go with a rain screen or at least a drainage house wrap:  Powered by Google Docs

You need better/more corner bracing:  WB/WBC/TWB/RCWB Wall Bracing
There is more, digest that first. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Jay59 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the resources, I'll check the out tomorrow.

I started a new topic about have stone/brick 7" and down on the house - http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f34/adding-stone-bottom-during-residing-job-9812/


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know all the details or the whys but in B.C. they have started straping over the house wrap with 1/2 by 2" green treated plywood to give a positive air flow between hardy and house wrap. they also put bug screen strips , they do this behind all sideing
but plastic. Google "rainscreening"as thats what the call this program.


----------

